# Bars & Cocktail bars in NY?



## Patsi (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi

Off to NY on thursday.

Staying in The New Yorker (34th & 6th). Anyone been there? 

We are looking for contrasting things to do. ie. dive bars, raw and gritty for a fun filled drunken night and also a nice Cocktail bar/lounge to go to so we can dress up and pretend to be rich girlies!   

any ideas.

thanks in advance
Patsi


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Oct 11, 2005)

Patsi, welcome to u75! 

It's getting a tad cool and damp already so be prepared ... that summer is really gone from the east coast. *sigh* 

Do check out the "Ghosts" photo exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum (Fifth Avenue at East 82nd Street) and, of course -- do not forget the Editor's superb list of cafes and bars.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## Patsi (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanx Concrete Meadow. 

Thats a great help, tho the Editor seems to mostly give reviews on Bars and Cafes on the East/lower east side & Brooklyn. Any good hints on places on the West side where i am staying?

I was checking out the temperatures too and they seem to have dropped to 17/18 degrees (and rain too)....i'll just have to get wet on the inside too!  

thanks for your reply.

patsi


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2005)

Patsi said:
			
		

> Thats a great help, tho the Editor seems to mostly give reviews on Bars and Cafes on the East/lower east side & Brooklyn. Any good hints on places on the West side where i am staying?


I must admit that I'm more of a fan of the downmarket bars and there are some great, lively bars around the Lower East Side although, sadly, some of them are vanishing fast as the place gentrifies.

Be sure to check out Williamsburg as there's some great bars opening up there.


----------



## Patsi (Oct 11, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I must admit that I'm more of a fan of the downmarket bars and there are some great, lively bars around the Lower East Side although, sadly, some of them are vanishing fast as the place gentrifies.
> 
> Be sure to check out Williamsburg as there's some great bars opening up there.



Will do...ta!  I also tend to go for downmarket bars as well (grittier the better)- but i'm with a group of girlies and want to be able to cater for everyones tastes!
I have heard good reports on a bar called Siberia near the Hell's Kitchen area -might give that a bash!

patsi


----------



## rennie (Oct 11, 2005)

Concrete Meadow said:
			
		

> Patsi, welcome to u75!
> 
> It's getting a tad cool and damp already so be prepared ... that summer is really gone from the east coast. *sigh*
> 
> ...




my sister just got back n she said on friday/saturday she got soaked. repeatedly.


----------



## gracious (Oct 12, 2005)

went to some really nice bars on the borders between alphabet city and the east village the other night. avenue A and B near to astor subway stop.


----------



## D (Oct 12, 2005)

I can't remember the names, but there are quite a few decent bars along 9th ave between 40th and 52nd streets.

No square of concrete in Manhattan has escaped the 'hipness' epidemic...even midtown, so you'll find some places.

Just go for a wander.

And eat at Zen Palate (45th and 9th Ave) and Vinyl Diner (52nd? I think and 9th Ave) and you'll be fine.

Does the Soup Nazi still exist?

(he never had veggie fare in any case...)


----------



## gracious (Oct 12, 2005)

ps. its still pissing it down with rain. had to swim to the office this morning.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2005)

gracious said:
			
		

> ps. its still pissing it down with rain. had to swim to the office this morning.


Oh yes. New York is very, very big on rain in Oct/November!


----------



## gracious (Oct 12, 2005)

cheers ed, got a cuppla piccies like that of my own! ny weather is officially INHOSPITABLE at the mo. dont help that peeps keep accusing me of bringin it with me - they say london is the rainy one!


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Oct 13, 2005)

While rding the MTA, words of wisdom from this plastic-bagged poet:

1. Keep 2 medium ones in your backpack/tote/breifcase 

2. When you get inside the train, put dripping umbrella in one

3. Transfer everything else into the second bag

Enjoy the rain, it soaks up all the dirt--as Travis Bickle used to say


----------



## dummy (Oct 14, 2005)

for eating out, particularly for the morning, i recommend ZABAR'S on, if i recall correct, broadway and 83 St. it's a cool one


----------



## D (Oct 15, 2005)

Zabar's is a madhouse, but a NY institution.

It was a fucking wonderland for me when I was a child (and when I ate fish - couldn't beat the lox and whitefish)


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Oct 15, 2005)

Sighted -- on Saturday at 10:15 AM near the corner of 24th Street and Broadway, above the Flatiron Building --

One Blue Sky    



Don't mind me, us New Yorkers are easily excited and ever hopeful. Expect a dry and partially sunny weekend in NYC, peeps.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 16, 2005)

It's been lovely this weekend, I really didn't expect that after Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 16, 2005)

Patsi said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Off to NY on thursday.
> 
> ...



I've stayed at the New Yorker.  The room I had was smaller than I expected, but I wasn't in there enough to care.  When I was there it was for the Republican National Convention.  I don't remember the names of the bars that we went to, but I remember going to lots.  There were a good many little diners in the area in case you just want somewhere cheap to eat.  There was a hotel a couple of blocks over that had a nice bar.  You'll have fun.  If I remember anything else, I'll let you know.


----------

